# Who is feeding cottonseed?



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

Just put out 4 cottonseed feeders at our place in freer, had some pics overnight of deer in the pens and eating some corn we threw at th3 base of the feeders, just curious how long has it taken yalls deer to start eating it? Also, post some pics of your feeders if you got them, I always love seeing everyoneâ€™s setups


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

we have for the last 5-6 years with great results - I like it because you can place it outside of pens where fawns can get to it - 



our body weights have increase since we started - it is especially effective post rut 



takes a little time for them to get on it


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

Huntman3 said:


> we have for the last 5-6 years with great results - I like it because you can place it outside of pens where fawns can get to it -
> 
> our body weights have increase since we started - it is especially effective post rut
> 
> takes a little time for them to get on it


I didnâ€™t even think about putting them outside for the fawns, great idea


----------



## Folsetth (Jan 18, 2007)

We started feeding it for the first time this year in llano county. We put it out a couple weeks ago. Going up this weekend to see if they have started hitting it yet. If they are, we will go ahead and fill them all the way up.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DCUnger (Jul 25, 2012)

Put 3 feeders out last weekend, will check them next weekend.


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

We have been feeding seed for a long time and prefer the boxes lined with wire.
keep bottoms off ground and you dont lose any to moisture rot.

we buy in bulk and store in a 40' container, we fill several big trash cans and load in truck.. just back up truck to boxes and dump in feeders.. 

boxes minimize waste.
we have cows sometime so feed in pen because cows will take over..

I have heard seed is deadly to horses so keep that in mind if you have horses around...


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

We feed it next to our Double Down. I like it as a compliment of fat and fiber next to the protein. They typically eat about 100-150 lbs of cotton seed to each 2000-3000 lbs of DD per feed trip. The last 2 months the deer on both of our ranches havenâ€™t hardly touched the cotton seed which is unusual. This picture shows the empty protein feeder from only 12 days. The cotton seed has been there since January almost untouched. Usually they eat more if it. It might be because of the winter weeds they prefer more right now but I bet they get in it soon. Pregnant does really like the cotton seed usually during March, April and May more than anytime on our place. It will make deer fat but lacks many antler growing ingredients imo. I still like it next to our feed stations as fiber and fat.


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

Thank you for all the replies, very cool seeing yalls setups


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

sundownbrown said:


> I didnâ€™t even think about putting them outside for the fawns, great idea


 Our body weights have increased significantly the past years - we have bucks weighing in live weight in the 225-250 range on regular basis with some going over that - cottonseed is a great supplement to whatever protein you are feeding - we believe that "fat" deer are healthy deer which turn into better horn growth overall - our results back it up - this past season:

200 inch 19 point
189 inch
185 inch
180 inch - almost 40 inches mass

180 inch
170 inch 25 inside spread - 38 inches mass

This was on a LF ranch with 12 hunters where half of the hunters took the above deer.

So for us cottonseed is as important as protein


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

Thatâ€™s the size of a horse, lol


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

sundownbrown said:


> Thatâ€™s the size of a horse, lol


The truth is it is way more than feeding protein - it is about controlling the number of mouths to feed - it is about being patient and letting deer age to their potential - it is about the property itself - is there water available at all times even during drought? Do you take the proper amount of does off each year to limit the impact on the natural browse so that the bucks have plenty of browse to eat?

Protein is called a "supplemental feed" for a reason. Deer browse all day long. They DO NOT eat protein supplements all day long. Trail cameras prove that.

So IMO cottonseed and protein are great ways to enhance the herd but they never have been and never will be the main factor in producing big deer - UNLESS they are in an environment where they are are fed so much protein that they have no need to browse - that is called a feed lot.

Growing world class deer in a natural setting on a true LF ranch is what it is all about as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

It's all we feed. They have been tearing it up since mid January. 
It doesn't take long for them to get used to eating it.
After that, you won't be able to keep the feeders full.:wink:


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Huntman3 said:


> The truth is it is way more than feeding protein - it is about controlling the number of mouths to feed - it is about being patient and letting deer age to their potential - it is about the property itself - is there water available at all times even during drought? Do you take the proper amount of does off each year to limit the impact on the natural browse so that the bucks have plenty of browse to eat?
> 
> Protein is called a "supplemental feed" for a reason. Deer browse all day long. They DO NOT eat protein supplements all day long. Trail cameras prove that.
> 
> ...


 So you can have less deer and feed less protein but still feed protein and itâ€™s ðŸ'ŒðŸ¿.
You have more deer and more protein and itâ€™s a feed lot. 
Your post get better every day. 
Your post keep us laughing here at camp! ðŸ¤ª
Carry on ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ™ˆ


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

broadonrod said:


> So you can have less deer and feed less protein but still feed protein and itâ€™s ðŸ'ŒðŸ¿.
> You have more deer and more protein and itâ€™s a feed lot.
> Your post get better every day.
> Your post keep us laughing here at camp! ðŸ¤ª
> Carry on ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ™ˆ


Your name nor ranch was never mentioned in the post - I simply stated our philosophy on growing big deer (which we do).


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Huntman3 said:


> Your name nor ranch was never mentioned in the post - I simply stated our philosophy on growing big deer (which we do).


Didnâ€™t say you mentioned my name or Ranch but 
your basically saying in your post if I feed â€œsome proteinâ€ and have a few deer I can be like you and itâ€™s ok and considered hunting. 
But if I feed more protein and I have more deer you would put me in a feedlot category of hunting. 
You sure remind me of a fella that hunts just a few miles north of our place ðŸ¤".


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

We have water available all year long even during the middle of the drought. We try to take appropriate number of does each year. We try to let our bucks age to 5, but sometimes itâ€™s hard on a low fence place cause there are deer we see only once a year. I donâ€™t want to start an argument I was just wanting to get you alls opinions on cottonseed and see you alls setups, we put protein in 4 pens, one pen the deer are already eating it, in two other pens where there are live cameras the deer are not touching it, one pen maybe cause is hot an opossum and threw it over the fence, maybe it spooked the deer, but I sure do think they will take to it soon


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

broadonrod said:


> Didnâ€™t say you mentioned my name or Ranch but
> your basically saying in your post if I feed â€œsome proteinâ€ and have a few deer I can be like you and itâ€™s ok and considered hunting.
> But if I feed more protein and I have more deer you would put me in a feedlot category of hunting.
> You sure remind me of a fella that hunts just a few miles north of our place ðŸ¤".


I agree with Huntman3 - he never said he feeds "some protein" - he said protein and cottonseed are not the main factors unless it is artificially taking the place of natural browse. If that is how you want to do it then go for it. Spending several hundred K for feed per year is your choice - if others grow big deer without that cost then that is their choice


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

Yeah I have to agree to with Huntman3 - the more natural you grow big LF deer the better -


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

Every person has a different philosophy when it comes to growing deer, and Iâ€™m glad we have this forum to discuss different ideas


----------



## RobM (Aug 14, 2018)

A little narcissistic...


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

We all do things a little different in all parts of our lives. As hunters itâ€™s a shame that we feel a need to criticize others because of the way they do things. None of them are wrong, just different.


----------



## Deerhunter88 (Aug 4, 2013)

if we had bulk cotton seed locally I would definitely give it a try. This year we have 4 tons of harvested soybeans mixing with 2 tons of protein feed. Where I'm located in Louisiana, nothing has died off in the woods this winter and with the amount of rain we have been getting the deer have more to eat now than we can even think about providing. I'm hoping we get a good stretch of dry weather as we have some field work needing to get done real bad.


----------



## rmp (Dec 18, 2005)

WillieT said:


> We all do things a little different in all parts of our lives. As hunters itâ€™s a shame that we feel a need to criticize others because of the way they do things. None of them are wrong, just different.


Correct, hunters are under attack enough without turning on each other. If it's legal and you enjoy it then have at it and I got your back.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

True, we should back each other. I have nothing against high fences if the property is large. Fair chase is what matters.


As for how much you feed them, usually your wallet will enter into that equation. If you have an obvious browse line, you have too many deer. Maybe I give the deer too much credit, but nature seems to tell them what to eat. If a property is not over browsed, and the deer prefer protein, nothing is wrong with that IMO. Give them all the feed and water you can afford and let the deer decide what to eat. If you get a browse line, shoot more deer. If you can afford a lot of feed and have high deer population and there is no browse line, nothing wrong there. Just realize that if you decide to stop feeding and you have high deer population, you will need to shoot a lot of deer to keep the balance correct.


----------



## 30"r (Aug 30, 2005)

One thing I do find hilarious- Lyssy & Eckel is our neighbor in George West and I just saw where they are selling 50# bags of cottonseed for $13.95 per bag........Their 50# bags of 20% deer protein is $10.99 !!!! Cottonseed and protein are both great supplements but Wow!

The reason cottonseed is popular was due to its cheaper price, not its superiority in nutrition but people are looking for a magic bullet I guess....


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I read a very good article a good while back and it was about a study done over a year long period on the benefits of feeding. A ranch was divided into four sections, 1/4 with no feed, 1/4 with corn, 1/4 with cottonseed and 1/4 with protein. I wish I could find it to share, but it basically said feeding cottonseed supplement was not beneficial.


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

bigfishtx said:


> I read a very good article a good while back and it was about a study done over a year long period on the benefits of feeding. A ranch was divided into four sections, 1/4 with no feed, 1/4 with corn, 1/4 with cottonseed and 1/4 with protein. I wish I could find it to share, but it basically said feeding cottonseed supplement was not beneficial.


I would like to see that article if you could find. I find it hard to believe that there is no benefit to feeding it. Just my opinion, but would love to read it. I have friends that feed it year round and see mostly increases in body weight and overall health of the deer, but they have been feeding it for years, not just one season.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

What about the reports that it makes bucks impotent?


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

tec said:


> What about the reports that it makes bucks impotent?


I heard the only way that would happen is if the deer eat nothing but cottonseed. A wild deer will have several different food sources. 100% of their diet is not cottonseed.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

sundownbrown said:


> I would like to see that article if you could find. I find it hard to believe that there is no benefit to feeding it. Just my opinion, but would love to read it. I have friends that feed it year round and see mostly increases in body weight and overall health of the deer, but they have been feeding it for years, not just one season.


Sundown, I am 90% certain it appeared in TTH mag maybe 10-12 yrs ago. I will see what I can find.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

tec said:


> What about the reports that it makes bucks impotent?





sundownbrown said:


> I heard the only way that would happen is if the deer eat nothing but cottonseed. A wild deer will have several different food sources. 100% of their diet is not cottonseed.


 I'm not an expert on the topic but we are going to err on the side of caution. We'll stop feeding once the bucks are out of velvet and resume it post-rut.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Here is one study done by A&M.

https://today.agrilife.org/2002/12/17/whole-cottonseed-feed-has-adverse-effects-on-fallow-deer/


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

bigfishtx said:


> Here is one study done by A&M.
> 
> https://today.agrilife.org/2002/12/17/whole-cottonseed-feed-has-adverse-effects-on-fallow-deer/


Interesting study


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

I still think the negative impact of cottonseed is very minimal, lots of people on this board think it does well for the herd, but everyone has their own opinion


----------



## RobM (Aug 14, 2018)

Huntman3 said:


> Your name nor ranch was never mentioned in the post - I simply stated our philosophy on growing big deer (which we do).


Pretty sure one or both of yâ€™all are hunting the El Gotnoblaker Ranch


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

A buddy of mine who hunted next to holden pasture, then fed cottonseed year round and they had some many dang deer, so many sets of twins, so I dont think it makes the deer sterile.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

sundownbrown said:


> A buddy of mine who hunted next to holden pasture, then fed cottonseed year round and they had some many dang deer, so many sets of twins, so I dont think it makes the deer sterile.


I'm sure it's all relative to how much they consume. If it's truly only a supplement to their overall diet, it's probably OK. I would be more concerned if a severe drought decimated natural browse and protein was not present, leaving WCS as their primary intake.


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

Main Frame 8 said:


> I'm sure it's all relative to how much they consume. If it's truly only a supplement to their overall diet, it's probably OK. I would be more concerned if a severe drought decimated natural browse and protein was not present, leaving WCS as their primary intake.


Agreed, then you might see some effects of WCS


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Looks like the protein companies have had enough of the cottonseed use and are funding some â€œresearchâ€.


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

RobM said:


> Pretty sure one or both of yâ€™all are hunting the El Gotnoblaker Ranch


 Huh? On your sixth post on this forum make some sense please

we debate on management but we both have huge LF deer thank you

Oh just saw where you are promoting your Webb County lease - show us your pics of your deer and Bret and I will show you ours -


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

bigfishtx said:


> Here is one study done by A&M.
> 
> https://today.agrilife.org/2002/12/17/whole-cottonseed-feed-has-adverse-effects-on-fallow-deer/


Do not know about the study but what I do know is that on our LF ranch we started feeding cottonseed 5-6 years ago (over 50 cottonseed locations) and our body weights have gone up substantially and we killed 6 bucks last season - 170, two 180s, 185, 189 and a 200. Not much stunting going on where we are. Our deer and fawns love the cottonseed


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Huntman3 said:


> Do not know about the study but what I do know is that on our LF ranch we started feeding cottonseed 5-6 years ago (over 50 cottonseed locations) and our body weights have gone up substantially and we killed 6 bucks last season - 170, two 180s, 185, 189 and a 200. Not much stunting going on where we are. Our deer and fawns love the cottonseed


Have you seen any difference in fawn crop numbers?


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

Kyle 1974 said:


> Have you seen any difference in fawn crop numbers?


rainfall of course affects fawn survival more than anything else - however having feed that fawns can get to (versus inside a protein pen that they cannot get to) certainly helps our fawn survival. We hammer the coyotes which also helps fawn survival


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

Huntman3 said:


> Do not know about the study but what I do know is that on our LF ranch we started feeding cottonseed 5-6 years ago (over 50 cottonseed locations) and our body weights have gone up substantially and we killed 6 bucks last season - 170, two 180s, 185, 189 and a 200. Not much stunting going on where we are. Our deer and fawns love the cottonseed


Those are some huge numbers, would like to see the pics of them


----------



## RobM (Aug 14, 2018)

Huntman3 said:


> Huh? On your sixth post on this forum make some sense please
> 
> we debate on management but we both have huge LF deer thank you
> 
> Oh just saw where you are promoting your Webb County lease - show us your pics of your deer and Bret and I will show you ours -


Turn the microwave off bud and check back in a few days, sounding a little weird.

Can you please tell me what the ideal â€œ sixth postâ€ should look like? I imagine other people with â€œLPCâ€ Syndrome would love to be informed as well.

El Gotnoblaker pasture has bigger LF deer and they actually wrap DD pellets ,individually, with cottonseed. The deer hammer it, but it costs a lot of time and other peopleâ€™s money.

Are you willing to take your deer herd to the next level?


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

RobM said:


> Turn the microwave off bud and check back in a few days, sounding a little weird.
> 
> Can you please tell me what the ideal â€œ sixth postâ€ should look like? I imagine other people with â€œLPCâ€ Syndrome would love to be informed as well.
> 
> ...


Wow what drug are you on? Read your post back SLOWLY - what the hell are you talking about?


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

sundownbrown said:


> Those are some huge numbers, would like to see the pics of them


PM sent


----------



## RobM (Aug 14, 2018)

Huntman3 said:


> PM sent


PM not read


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Been really busy at the ranch. Just catching up.
In my opinion cottonseed has never effected our fawn crop at all. I like cottonseed as a complimentary feed next to our protein. We used to feed the Chet out of cotton seed years back. Never had a problem seeing fawns year to year. Iâ€™m talking the last 20 years. I remember L&E â€œ Back when I fed itâ€ posting an article on their website saying it could cause deer to go sterile. Iâ€™m not buying it. I think the amount of business lost to cheap cottonseed competing with their pellet sales provoked them to post that. Just my opinion. Again I like cottonseed over most standard pellets you buy over the counter honestly and have NO worries about fawn crop. If you feed an old bull nothing but cottonseed in a pen you might have an issue but again imo I donâ€™t believe it will effect fawn crops on wild deer at all. 
We made Double Down with ALOT of cottonseed meal in it! Cottonseed meal can run 44% protein and itâ€™s already ground up, more palletable and digestible In My Opinion. I have been told it takes as much as 2500-3000 lbs of cottonseed to make 1000 lbs of cottonseed meal. Remember cottonseed only runs around 20% protein before the oils are removed and it is ground into meal. Cottonseed meal is to hot to feed deer by its self. Cottonseed again imo is a better supplement than many of the old brands of pellets we used to feed. Thatâ€™s exactly why we built our own custom feed. I feel cottonseed made our deer fat! I didnâ€™t see a lot of improvement in antler growth and our deer seemed to not progress as I hoped while feeding just the seed but probably worked better than the other pellets we fed. I feed about 150-200 lbs of cottonseed to 2000-3000 lbs of Double Down per run now. We use it as a compliment to the pellet for fat and fiber next to our protein feeders. Some months they hit it harder than others and the closer to water the more they eat. I think itâ€™s a great supplement for pregnant does at least I see them hit it quite a bit during that time frame and again I believe it makes deer fat. 
I never worry about our deer going sterile heck we have more deer per acre than any ranch I know of. After finding out what most protein pellets are made if I would probably just st feed cottonseed if I didnâ€™t have our custom DD blend available. But Iâ€™ll stick with Year Round Double Down ðŸ˜‰. All just my opinion.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Kyle 1974 said:


> Looks like the protein companies have had enough of the cottonseed use and are funding some â€œresearchâ€.


Lol, yeah. It has made a world of difference for us. No protein needed.

They are Fat and Happy.


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

Our deer have only seen cottonseed for maybe 1 month, but they are taking to it quite nicely. Pretty happy so far.


----------



## hjm (May 8, 2016)

IMO CS is great to feed along side Double Down. We have 16 locations where we feed Cs, all are 300lb rings. The first year we started feeding CS with protein we did notice body weights increase. The second year we could really tell the difference in body condition. I have never seen a decline in fawn crop because of CS. Our fawn survival rates/ fawn crop has been consistent the last 4 years. This year we are feeding more CS than we ever have because of the access we have to it, paired with the recent rains we have had in Webb County I think we are creating a recipe for a great deer season.


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

hjm said:


> IMO CS is great to feed along side Double Down. We have 16 locations where we feed Cs, all are 300lb rings. The first year we started feeding CS with protein we did notice body weights increase. The second year we could really tell the difference in body condition. I have never seen a decline in fawn crop because of CS. Our fawn survival rates/ fawn crop has been consistent the last 4 years. This year we are feeding more CS than we ever have because of the access we have to it, paired with the recent rains we have had in Webb County I think we are creating a recipe for a great deer season.


Thats awesome, we have been pleased so far and going to continue to use it as a supplement along with our protein.


----------



## tshort (Sep 2, 2016)

Is anybody finding CS near Laredo lately? If so, where? Thx.


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

tshort said:


> Is anybody finding CS near Laredo lately? If so, where? Thx.


Batesville is kind of close


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

CS is a supplement just like protein IMO. More important than all of that is letting deer age and range conditions. Every ranch and lease is different with different issues. End of the day it is all about results IMO - if your ranch is producing top end bucks for the part of Texas it is in then you are doing the right thing. A 140 ten or twelve point in Central Texas hill country is a trophy for sure. It is all relative


----------



## hjm (May 8, 2016)

tshort said:


> Is anybody finding CS near Laredo lately? If so, where? Thx.


Luis Pizzini at Luchasis in San Diego delivers/ fills all of our CS feeders. He will probably deliver it to you. Luis - (361)-460-1092


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

hjm said:


> Luis Pizzini at Luchasis in San Diego delivers/ fills all of our CS feeders. He will probably deliver it to you. Luis - (361)-460-1092


Not going to meat a better people than Luis and his family. Great food too! 
We are filling feeders right now as Iâ€™m typing trying at the ranch. They are working through the night to try and beat the rain supposedly coming. We have only gotten .70-1â€ in different areas on the lease out of all these recent storms. 
30 minutes ago Joe said he had put out 31 tons of DD and 3 tons of cotton seed so far yesterday and today. Heâ€™s still not done. The deer are hitting the feed hard this month. The bucks are looking like they are off to a great start. Mass looks like exceptional this year so far.


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

that sounds like some work


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

tshort said:


> Is anybody finding CS near Laredo lately? If so, where? Thx.


we get our out of Sinton - Hatzendorf Gin - bulk or bags


----------



## big5 (Oct 3, 2016)

Laredo Country Store has cotton seed in 50lbs bags


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

Coastal Plains in Mathis, TX.. Bulk only I think..


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

How physically is a 50# bag of cotton seed ? Never seen one ?


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> How physically is a 50# bag of cotton seed ? Never seen one ?


Iâ€™d guesstimate theyâ€™re about 1-1/2 times the size of a corn or protein sack.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

Charlie

A friend saw a bag of seed blow out of a pickup several months ago and stopped and picked it up,white bag and same size as corn bag.. it was a 40lb bag..


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks Guys, I just have never seen one. Just guessing what it would take to fill a "rack" 
and that depends on the size of the "rack" I know LOL.


----------



## wiley199 (May 22, 2004)

I don't seem to be able to get the deer to eat it. Cut corn off, etc. Any ideas? I'm in southern Jackson County. Near Blessing Texas


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

wiley199 said:


> I don't seem to be able to get the deer to eat it. Cut corn off, etc. Any ideas? I'm in southern Jackson County. Near Blessing Texas


If it is new to them it can take a little while - mix corn in with it is your best bet.


----------



## hjm (May 8, 2016)

Huntman3 said:


> If it is new to them it can take a little while - mix corn in with it is your best bet.


It took about 4 months when I started feeding CS. Now I will a ring (300lbs) every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

Charlie

here ya go!

sure wont make a very big pile without several bags..

printed on back :: 22% crude protein


----------



## Deer_Thirty (Dec 26, 2012)

Anywhere off I-10 between Katy and San Antonio? Or close to Bandera/Medina?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

KevinA

Thanks bud.


----------



## hjm (May 8, 2016)

Great folks there. Only down side for us is we have to put it out ourselves and its a pretty good haul from the ranch. We just ordered 6 tons of Double Down and 3 tons of CS for our next filling. These rains have come at the right time, I can't wait to see some velvet!



Huntman3 said:


> we get our out of Sinton - Hatzendorf Gin - bulk or bags


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

KevinA

I put out a couple of bags last week to see what happens. Dang stuff was $13 something per 50 pound bag.Out of my range. That was from Lyssy & Ecols in George West. Guess much cheaper in bulk.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

CHARLIE said:


> KevinA
> 
> I put out a couple of bags last week to see what happens. Dang stuff was $13 something per 50 pound bag.Out of my range. That was from Lyssy & Ecols in George West. Guess much cheaper in bulk.


You can buy what they call a super sack thatâ€™s 1000 pounds for about $160. Works out to about $8/50lbs I think. Bulk in your own container is even cheaper.


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

Kyle 1974 said:


> You can buy what they call a super sack thatâ€™s 1000 pounds for about $160. Works out to about $8/50lbs I think. Bulk in your own container is even cheaper.


lyssy and eckel has the supersack?


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

sundownbrown said:


> lyssy and eckel has the supersack?


I get them from the gin in sinton. I donâ€™t know if LE has them.


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I get them from the gin in sinton. I donâ€™t know if LE has them.


Gotcha, thanks for the info


----------



## hjm (May 8, 2016)

6 days ago we filled feeders at the ranch. The CS is still full and our protein feeders are 1/4 full. They ate about 750lbs of protein in 6 days. This time of year they prefer protein over CS for some reason. October- January they hit the CS harder


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

They never touched the CS we put out some weeks back.


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

Just took another 800 pounds of cottonseed down to freer, the deer are hammering both, we need some rain soon


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

They have cleaned out 30 tons since Feb. I believe.
We just ordered another 30 tons for delivery next week.:spineyes::spineyes:


----------



## hjm (May 8, 2016)

Here’s one from this morning. I’m slowly catching up with the times, these Snyper cameras are awesome. Over the last couple of days I have seen more deer eating CS. Protein is still their preference right now


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

Is the Snyder cam a celluar cam that sends pics instantly?


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

we have been feeding cottonseed for several yrs and the deer have been hammering the seed & protein all this year again..

some rain in the next week or two would be super beneficial..


----------



## hjm (May 8, 2016)

sundownbrown said:


> Is the Snyder cam a celluar cam that sends pics instantly?


Yes sir. I have 2 of them, they are great


----------



## hjm (May 8, 2016)

They are crushing ours. Putting out 2 more tons in a week.


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

Iâ€™m gonna check them out


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well I put some out about 2 months ago along side protein feeder. Deer havent touched the CS but emptying protein. LOL


----------



## Folsetth (Jan 18, 2007)

Weâ€™ve had cottonseed out all spring and summer, this is our first time feeding it. They are just now starting to eat it but they have been emptying the protein feeders.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

The deer are hitting it hard in freer still, have pics of them bedding in the pens and eating as they please


----------



## hjm (May 8, 2016)

I am guessing but just at my blind I am up to around 600lbs of cotton seed in the last 30 days and 3,000 lbs of double down. I have noticed the bucks will go back and forth between CS and double down. July and August are always the 2 months with highest consumption.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Once they get a belly full of Cottonseed, it's a done deal. We can't beat them off with a stick. A gun, yes, a stick No!!!


----------



## lep1979 (Jul 11, 2012)

Folsetth said:


> We started feeding it for the first time this year in llano county. We put it out a couple weeks ago. Going up this weekend to see if they have started hitting it yet. If they are, we will go ahead and fill them all the way up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like how you used that water tank tote does it work well thinking about trying that with some old ones i have.


----------



## Folsetth (Jan 18, 2007)

lep1979 said:


> I like how you used that water tank tote does it work well thinking about trying that with some old ones i have.


Works very well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

